# Wesley Swift/Christian Identity



## Fly Caster (Nov 5, 2005)

I've encountered a fellow who is promoting the teachings of a Wesley Swift.

From what I've seen and heard it seems cultic.

Anyone have any experience with this stuff?

[Edited on 11/5/2005 by Fly Caster]


----------



## turmeric (Nov 5, 2005)

Nazis claiming to be Christian, I think. Haven't heard of Christian Identitiy in years. They were trying to create a homeland for Aryans in Idaho last I heard!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 5, 2005)

Why would anyone want to live in Idaho??? (yes, I know...rabbit-trailing)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay, I take that back...I just saw pictures of Idaho. Get rid of the Nazis and I'll be there.


----------

